# any good areas up north?



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

i am wantin to find a decent spot where there are some deer! i have only seen does and fawns so all the archery hunters must have wacked them all :wink: any good areas that i could try and take my first buck?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good Luck I have seen lower numbers then I expected if your gonna shoot a two point just keep finding the does and there will be one.

Thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

How old are you? What area do you live in? I might sound like a predator :? but i might be able to help you next weekend get a buck :wink:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

katorade said:


> Good Luck I have seen lower numbers then I expected if your gonna shoot a two point just keep finding the does and there will be one.
> 
> Thanks


I disagree. Generally this early, bucks are in small bachelor bands away from does (who run the bucks off because they have fawns). Bucks start rejoining the doe herds around mid Oct.

-DallanC


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

i am 17 and i live in farmington


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm from Farmington as well and to be honest, Farmington Canyon has some good deer if your looking to stay local. Ive never taken one up there because thats not where i hunt but I don't live to far from the mouth and have seen some nice ones up there.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

ya i think its a good area but no one gets off their 4 wheelers and so deer dont get moved so they stay in the thick stuff. i have seen 2 hunters that are actually off their vehicles.....sad :|


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Drove up last night just past the ranger station saw a coupld doe. Your right about people dont like to get out and hike. WHich means if you did, you improve your chances quite a bit of getting one up there.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Head A little south or farmington and your in prime country. If your after meat is ieasy pickins The bigger bucks are there also but you got to know just where and how to get them.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah i have only seen small small bucks and just does and like i said only a FEW people know how to hunt it right and start pushin animals around. what canyons are you refering too?


----------

